# Help me choose between two concerts on the same night!



## VishnuB

Hello,

I am having trouble making a decision and was hoping someone with experience might be able to help. There are two concerts happening on the same day next Tuesday (Oct 13) where I live: Sibelius Sym. 5, Grieg Peer Gynt Suite 1, and Bartók Violin Concerto 2 with the Philadelphia Orchestra and Gil Shaham, and Schoenberg Pierrot Lunaire and Romaneiro Lamplighting (a world premiere) by Ensemble LPR and Melissa Hughes. 

Being a student, I'm inclined to opt for the cheaper option (a PhilOrch student ticket is $10, Pierrot is $40), not to mention that I am not too impressed with Pierrot Lunaire (or atonal music in general) upon listening to a recording, but I am slightly more interested in the Schoenberg because it is so rarely performed, i.e. I'd be able to see Sibelius 5 at a later date, but probably not the Schoenberg, and I have a hunch that I might begin to appreciate it (and atonal music in general) after a live performance. Any suggestions on what to do? (Music ought to be the deciding factor more than the price.) Thanks!

In case it helps, I am big fan of Mahler, Wagner, and other romantic composers, and I like early Schoenberg (i.e. Verklarte Nacht), although I don't know Sibelius too well and late Bartok is a bit too hard for me to understand I think. I guess the trade-off in choosing one concert or the other is between enjoying nice music or intellectually engaging with more complex music, or maybe I'm mistaken there too. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## papsrus

In purely risk-reward terms, and factoring in ticket price (which you do), the Philly/Sibelius/Grieg/Bartok is easily the better bet.

With Philly, you're risking much less, both monetarily and musically (you are pretty much assured of getting an excellent performance and are more familiar with the repertoire). And while the possible upside in terms of enjoyment might be less with Philly than the possible upside of the latter concert, the downside is almost certainly less. 

It's the safer bet and, therefore, the better bet. 

But ... if you have ample opportunity to listen to the Philadelphia Orchestra on other occasions, the latter concert may be a more unique opportunity and, therefore, the better choice, risk/reward be damned.


----------



## VishnuB

Thanks for the advice. I agree that the Philly option is safer and less risky. I am only leaning toward the Schoenberg because I take it that it is performed relatively rarely and this might be a crucial opportunity to gain a valuable insight into his world that might otherwise be inaccessible for me. I appreciate your input, will continue to ponder it!


----------



## GioCar

You live in NYC, right? So I believe you'll have many opportunities to see Pierrot Lunaire in the future as well.
So if I were you I'd go to the Carnegie Hall. That concert for just $10 is a real bargain...


----------



## Mahlerian

VishnuB said:


> Thanks for the advice. I agree that the Philly option is safer and less risky. I am only leaning toward the Schoenberg because I take it that it is performed relatively rarely and this might be a crucial opportunity to gain a valuable insight into his world that might otherwise be inaccessible for me. I appreciate your input, will continue to ponder it!


It's performed relatively frequently. I wouldn't say it's rare, though not quite a warhorse.

Personally I'd go for the Schoenberg, though the other sounds like a fine concert too. Pierrot is definitely a piece that can be destroyed by a less than competent performance, though.


----------



## phlrdfd

I caught the Philadelphia Orchestra program last night here in Philly and can say it's unlikely you'll be disappointed if you go that route. It was the first time I've heard Nezet-Seguin conduct music by Sibelius and he showed a real flair for it. I hope he'll be moving on to the other symphonies in future seasons. Gil Shaham also was very good in the Bartok.


----------



## perempe

please help to choose next Monday's concert!

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op.45 in Miskolc
(Hungarian National Choir, Miskolc Symphony Orchestra)

or

Liszt anniversary piano concert with Denis Kozhukhin in the Opera House
Brahms: Theme and Variations, Op.18b
Brahms: 7 Fantasien, Op.116
Wagner: Dich, Teure Halle (with Eszter Sümegi)
Liszt: Venezia e Napoli
Liszt: Bénédiction du Dieux dans la solitude
Wagner-Liszt: Tannhäuser overture


----------



## VishnuB

Thank you all for your advice! Yes, I live in lower Manhattan, and indeed upon a quick search I found another Pierrot performance in November, so I will be going to see Philly tomorrow!


----------



## Mahlerian

VishnuB said:


> Thank you all for your advice! Yes, I live in lower Manhattan, and indeed upon a quick search I found another Pierrot performance in November, so I will be going to see Philly tomorrow!


It looks like a good concert. I'm very fond of the Bartok and Sibelius works myself. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Radames

VishnuB said:


> Thank you all for your advice! Yes, I live in lower Manhattan, and indeed upon a quick search I found another Pierrot performance in November, so I will be going to see Philly tomorrow!


I have this kind of problem all the time. As a tiebreaker I go to the place that has the best baklava! Only semi-joking. There's a bakery in Ottawa that has great baklava. I bring it into work. People ask me when I am going to Ottawa again - so I often chose Ottawa concerts. Just last wee I had to choose between Sibelius 2nd in Montreal or Sibelius 5th in Ottawa.


----------



## perempe

please help me as well! (post #7)


----------



## papsrus

perempe said:


> please help me as well! (post #7)


Seems as though this is a clear choice between big orchestral sound and a performance that relies more on technical expertise on a single instrument -- the piano. Me, I'd go for the big orchestra almost every time, because I'd likely be more moved by that experience, even though I may be more dazzled by the second concert.


----------

